# New "likes"



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> I've installed an enhancement to extended _Like's_ to include some additional post rating choices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They are near synonyms of each other. Still none suitable for adding to a report of a bad driver  or an injury


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Nov 2017)

Can't say I am a fan of the 'enhancement'.


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Can't say I am a fan of the 'enhancement'.





User said:


> +1


Ironic green ticks being given for these posts.


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

I don't care what Shaun claims, they're like, correct, lol, you're a star and you spanner.


----------



## Venod (23 Nov 2017)

First Politics was hived off, now I am supposed to make a decision what like to give, can we get back to simple times and stop fixing unbroken things.


----------



## FishFright (23 Nov 2017)

I think Shaun's bored so he's adding lot's of features and forums to keep him warm over winter


----------



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Bread and circuses...


Oi! No politics!


----------



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> More a warning from history...


Potato/potahto


----------



## FishFright (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> More a warning from history...



First they came for the politico's, then the came for the foot travellers and then they gave us approved propaganda symbols ..... what next? Is it time to for a solution to the unicyclists problem ?


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

FishFright said:


> I think Shaun's bored so he's adding lot's of features and forums to keep him warm over winter


Certainly seems to be inviting a lot of flames... but don't call it trolling or else.


----------



## Jody (23 Nov 2017)

Plenty of other forums have this type of feature enabled. Time will tell whether this is an improvement.

Would be nice to have a dislike button added though


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Nov 2017)

I'm going to have to be careful not to write anything that could be considered as funny. Not a problem most would think I'm sure. As a life long hater of the pointless little yellow face thingies, it looks like they could pollute my posts despite never using them.


----------



## Markymark (23 Nov 2017)

Don't see the need to subdivide a like. If I like a post I like it. Who cares if it's because I agree, like, laugh or think they're a spanner. 

Too much tinkering. Getting irritating.


----------



## Venod (23 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> Actually, it's more the breaking of unbroken things that is the thing here.


 Yes agree.

I should have said.

First Politics was hived off, now I am supposed to make a decision what like to give, can we get back to simple times and stop trying to fix unbroken things and breaking them.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> That is the most blatant fishing for yellow faces I have ever seen.



You can have mine.


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2017)

Jody said:


> Plenty of other forums have this type of feature enabled. Time will tell whether this is an improvement.
> 
> Would be nice to have a dislike button added though


I disagree. That would bring negativity. I think if you disagree with someone it's polite to post properly and discuss the reasons why.

Personally I like _likes_ and I think the other responses are overcomplicating things a bit.


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> Last time this was tried, no one liked it. That's why we've got it now. Can we have one that says 'cake'?


No cake, coffee or beer if we're being punished, surely?


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

winjim said:


> I disagree. That would bring negativity. I think if you disagree with someone it's polite to post properly and discuss the reasons why.


Enforced positivity and politeness... is that a bit sovietish?


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> Someone hitting someone else on the head with a rubber mallet?


Is that your explanation for the recent events?


----------



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Or just a really plain, dried out piece of Madeira cake?


Soak it in chocolate icing and roll it in coconut 






Can we have a button for that?


----------



## Markymark (23 Nov 2017)

If only there was sort of consultation then maybe these terrible decisions wouldn't come in.


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Soak it in chocolate icing and roll it in coconut
> 
> View attachment 384301
> 
> Can we have a button for that?


Yep.


----------



## Mugshot (23 Nov 2017)

With the old like system you had a couple of names of who had gone before you, this was very useful. I don't want to be liking things that have been liked by people I don't like. Now I have to click a button, this is extra work and conducive for my predilection of cliques!!


----------



## Profpointy (23 Nov 2017)

can we have a "groan" symbol for bad puns? "like" doesn't seem quite appropriate.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2017)

I like the new layout.


----------



## Jody (23 Nov 2017)

winjim said:


> I disagree. That would bring negativity. I think if you disagree with someone it's polite to post properly and discuss the reasons why.
> 
> Personally I like _likes_ and I think the other responses are overcomplicating things a bit.



See you could have just clicked dislike to my post and moved on  Not everything in the world has to be positive


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2017)

Jody said:


> See you could have just clicked dislike to my post and moved on  Not everything in the world has to be positive



There isn't a dislike symbol, thats the flaw in it.


----------



## Jody (23 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> There isn't a dislike symbol, thats the flaw in it.



Thumb down?


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> There isn't a dislike symbol, thats the flaw in it.


Did you read the post which was being referred to?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Nov 2017)

Too complicated ! I like simple.....says a lot doesnt it.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Nov 2017)

It could do with buttons for WTF? and OMG.

Maybe throw in LOL, ASAP, NP, LMAO, FIIK, YR!, RTFM, PMF, EMS, AFAIK, IANAL, TMN, TL;DR, BTAIM, ITYM, ICYMI, ELI5, FTFY, WTC?, HTH, IDGAF, MTFBWY, TMI, YMMV, FLATB and we would hardly need to type at all.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2017)

winjim said:


> Did you read the post which was being referred to?


Yes


----------



## flake99please (23 Nov 2017)

Like, funny, & STFU are 'buttons' I have experienced in the past. A similar set up here would cover pretty much all 'reactions' to posts posted. Personally, I dont see the need for the elaboration of the others really.


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes


Did you get the joke then?


----------



## User32269 (23 Nov 2017)

In the big scheme of things, I don't think I'll be losing too much sleep over new icon things. I don't like them coz I access the site with a smart phone, and every time I scroll, I dish out a variety of spanners and things to random posts. 
We need a Fat Thumb icon.


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Nov 2017)

I like to see the number of likes I have so for me anyway this is not a good change.


----------



## arch684 (23 Nov 2017)

Not sure if I like the new likes or not but I will wait and give it a chance


----------



## Aravis (23 Nov 2017)

On "other forums", what I've seen is that changes like this have unintended consequences. A code quickly arises whereby the laugh symbol is used to mean "rubbish", and the spanner to mean "you tool". Of course, not everyone realises this, so you're never sure whether you're getting positives or negatives.



Spiderweb said:


> I like to see the number of likes I have so for me anyway this is not a good change.


Where I used to see how many times I've been liked since I joined, now it's how many times I've been _rated_, not nearly so warm. The one moment in my day when my self-esteem received a positive boost has been cruelly taken away.


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

And now they've gone again. And I think that, unlike last time, any likes you gave while the other ratings were around have been deleted too.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2017)

^^^^^^^+1 same here.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Nov 2017)

Feck the politics, at least the important emojis are sorted !


----------



## Jody (23 Nov 2017)

They could have given it a few days before making their mind up and removing them


----------



## Mugshot (23 Nov 2017)

User3094 said:


> Bag of Sh*te


----------



## jefmcg (23 Nov 2017)

Jody said:


> They could have given it a few days before making their mind up and removing them


It seems it was technical not human reasons ....


Shaun said:


> Unfortunately the extended likes aren't working very well on some mobile devices so I'm going to remove them and return to the previous "Like" functionality.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Shaun


----------



## Jody (23 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> It seems it was technical not human reasons ....



*clicks non existent thanks button*


----------



## benb (23 Nov 2017)

A "this makes me angry" one would be handy


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

benb said:


> A "this makes me angry" one would be handy


Yeah, even faceberk offers that and upset these days.


----------



## mjr (23 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> It seems it was technical not human reasons ....


 Might as well have posted that the staff don't care what regulars like gc, Adrian and Reg think.

I guess that means this little there-again-gone-again may happen a third time.


----------



## User32269 (23 Nov 2017)




----------



## Adam4868 (23 Nov 2017)

Nah.....whos gonna stop us calling the Tories names ? Lets get the politics back,promise well be nice ?


----------



## FishFright (23 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> My goodness, it's deja vu all over again.



Who'd have seen that coming ??


----------

